# iPod System Files!



## twister (Jan 27, 2003)

So we've all wondered why people don't write apps for the iPod, and that's because you can't get in do to the firmwire or something.  Well i was just using RBrowser Lite and it lets me see ALL iPod files.  My music was right there for me to download and there were a handful of system files.  Now i'm not stupid enough to play with the files, or even attempt to open them up, but  maybe some else will though.

Twister


----------



## senne (Jan 27, 2003)

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=13994&db=mac


is it this? It's a FTP-app....... ??


----------



## twister (Jan 27, 2003)

Yep


----------



## senne (Jan 27, 2003)

yep! it works!! And i see ugly Windows-likely-icons....... buhuhu.....

but it says: iPodPrefs

and there's more:

/iPod_Control/iTunes/DeviceInfo" /iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesControl" /iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB" /iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesEQPresets" /iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesPrefs"


i really think people (smart people  ) can hack those things! And make some gooood apps

ohyes, please, let them do it!


----------



## twister (Jan 27, 2003)

I just want it to say "Twisters iPod" or something cool like that.

Twister


----------



## ksv (Jan 27, 2003)

The OS itself is stored on a 32 MB image, which can in fact be copied from the iPod via the terminal and hacked with a hex editor


----------



## kukident (Jan 29, 2003)

You saw the invisible files with your FTP app.
They were always accesible, if you knew their name (command+shift+g in Finder), or used an app like TinkerTool or the Terminal.

As far as I know, the OS hasn't been reversed.
Small hacks were made, changing the menu titles of the browsing system etc.
It's too difficult to hack due to the checksum, or so I heard.

the DB is just a database containing mp3 data, so iPod won't have to read all the ID3 tags in the files.

Go find out more at for instance http://www.ipodlounge.com


----------

